# Difference Between Opaque and Transparent



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

What is the difference between opaque and transparent paint? I know the difference is opaque is (for lack of a better word) solid and transparent is see through. But I brushed some transparent paint on a model and it was as opaque as the opaque paint was. Is transparent only suppose to be airbrushed? Is that how I messed it up?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Opaque is solid... like Flat Black or Silver. If you painted them on clear plastic, you wouldn't be able to see through it even though the plastic was clear.

Transparent paints are like Tamiya's Clear Red or Smoke. If you put those on clear plastic, you can still see through it but it is tinted the color. If you put clear or transparent colors on dark plastic, usually you see the dark plastic.

Without knowing more about the paint you used and what you put it on...

Transparent paints often do best airbrushed especially if you are trying to do like a tinted whindshield or candy finish on a car.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Transparent paints are also really good for "knocking-down" and blending opaque colors on surfaces to give a more natural weathered look.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Even opaque paints need a couple of coats to completely cover something, so sometimes the difference is hard to tell at first.


----------

